# trying to install a zfs build with fixit but cant compile the kernel or c programs



## siggi (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi,
Doing ok installing a zfs filesystem on FreeBSD 8.1 but stop at compiling the kernel, gives me the error 
	
	



```
/usr/bin/ldconfig: cannot find -lgcc_s
```

Same error if i try to compile a simple c program. Either the library is missing or ldconfig is not working, copied everything from /dist to a mounted zfs partition. Have googled my eyes out, and cant find a solution. Cant use pgk_add, seems to not be installed. `ldconfig|grep gcc_s` gives me nothing, so I think its a library issue, starting /etc/rc.d/ldconfig doesnt change anything. 

Anybody had this issue or know a solution. Everything will be deeply appreciated


----------

